# Rainbird 1800 nozzle help



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey all,

I have a small square section between sidewalk/driveway/street that is being irrigated by a Rainbird 1800 - 90 degree VAN spray nozzle. I'm having an issue with close to head coverage. The area within a foot from the nozzle is dry and is not getting sufficient water. Probably the only issue I have with my system.

Any thoughts on improvement? I was researching and came across Rainbirds HE-VAN nozzles. It seems to say it addresses close to nozzle coverage issues. Anyone have experience with those? Or is there an easier fix I'm missing?

Just trying to arm myself with knowledge before ringing irrigation company, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

So the nearest head isn't reaching either?

Rainbird U-series? (Fan) HE-van


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> So the nearest head isn't reaching either?
> 
> Rainbird U-series? (Fan) HE-van


Thanks for reply, well, the nearest head isn't directed that direction, the way the yard is setup. I guess I could change the nearest head from 90 degrees to 180 degrees? I drew out the plot and snapped a picture below. Area in red is dry spot. These 1800s have "18-VAN" nozzles.

Was originally thinking a new nozzle may work for close to head coverage, specifically a HE-VAN model??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your main issue is that you dont have head to head coverage. You need 4 nozzles in each square to avoid going over the sidewalk OR 6 (two 180 and four 90 degrees). Im assuming it is really a square and not a rectangle.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

g-man said:


> Your main issue is that you dont have head to head coverage. You need 4 nozzles in each square to avoid going over the sidewalk OR 6 (two 180 and four 90 degrees). Im assuming it is really a square and not a rectangle.


Correct,
Top is square
Dotted line is property line
Bottom is rectangular that continues down further with additional 180 degree nozzles as you mentioned. Head to head coverage is good there, as the 180 degrees nozzles are suffice. And cover into property line.

Main issue is dumb square at top. Any other options to address, besides new head(s)? Install is still in warranty. I plan to address with company, just wanted to have ducks in line on best remedy. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to read the design guides from Hunter/Toro. You cant have a single line of heads just throwing to one side. You need heads from the property line towards the driveway to get even distribution.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Makes sense. Thanks @g-man


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Stoked33 said:


>


FYI in a lot of cases the city owns the boulevard strip as part of their easement. So you can't put a sprinkler head right by the street like that since you don't own that property. If the city or utilities have to dig there and cut the line they wouldn't be responsible for damages. Usually you have to put the head on the inside of the sidewalk and shoot over it to hit the boulevard strip, but check with your city how far from the street your property starts.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

"Any other options to address, besides new head(s)? Install is still in warranty. I plan to address with company, just wanted to have ducks in line on best remedy. Thanks!"

Know the design guides. They are going say 'we been doing (half ***) irrigation this way for x years this way' which is make u doubt your position. Advice above is spot on.

What's the distance to the property line...18' ish? Assume the zone pipe runs near the head side?


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> "Any other options to address, besides new head(s)? Install is still in warranty. I plan to address with company, just wanted to have ducks in line on best remedy. Thanks!"
> 
> Know the design guides. They are going say 'we been doing (half @ss) irrigation this way for x years this way' which is make u doubt your position. Advice above is spot on.
> 
> What's the distance to the property line...18' ish? Assume the zone pipe runs near the head side?


Right, agreed. I hired, and paid, for a service to cover my *entire *property with proper irrigation. Half @ss coverage isnt going to cut it. Will use the info above as ammo. Thank you.

Distance to prop line is a little over 12'...and yes, zone pipe runs on head side.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This sketch might explain this better.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@g-man thank you. Yeah, makes sense. That's exactly how the one strip looks. Definitely not even coverage, as you sketched. Heads along property line are needed.

What's also weird is the dry spot that caught my attention is near head. But again, head to head coverage is needed with additional ones installed in that plot.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I see it, dry spots near heads sometimes ....our HOA is done like the images above ....all one side ...all fans.


----------

